# Allens progress



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Finaly decided to write a journal on here, I've been a member here for ages and have read loads of threads and took alot of advice from all of yous on MC. I've decided to do this to keep myself motivated and to get more advice.

I'm 6ft 2" tall and now weigh 14 stone, about 2 years ago I was around 11.5 stone so I've been gaining well and managed to keep my bodyfat about the same (15%) I Dislocated my hip in January last year and took me to about september to get back training fully but kept my diet quite good so even though I could've gained more I';m still happy.

My Training is a 3 day split routine.

Monday - Chest & Tricepts, BB Bench, Cable flys, DB incline Press, EZ Skull crushers & Rope pull downs.

Wedneday, Legs & Shoulders, BB Squats, Calf raises, DB Lunges, DB shoulder press & DB side Raises (can't remeber name of exercise), Shrugs aswell.

Friday - Back & Bicepts, Deadliftes, Close grip pulldowns, Bent over BB rows, ez curls & hammer curls.

Every now and again I do the crazy cal fullbody routine for 2 weeks, Again 3 times a week.

My Goals Now that I'm happy with the overall growth is to become more muscular and realy start pushing myself now that I'm 100% fit.

I'll post agian with my usual diet and with the kind of weight I'm lifting.

Cheers for reading and feel free to offer advice

Allen.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My usual diet for a day,

8am 75g porridge oats with water and a splash of milk

3 eggs and 3 egg whites

10am 50g whey with 20g ground linseed and 30g ground oats

multi vitamin with this aswell

12.30 2 slice of Burgen toast and a 2 tins of Tuna and a handfull of either

raw almons or cashews.

3.30pm Sandwich with either tuna, chicken or someother protein source.

5.30pm either brown rice and chicken with a nando's peri peri sauce or a

baked potatoe and tuna, I also take fish oil.

9pm Banana 30 mins before workout

10.30pm PWO Banana and 50g whey

11.30 oat cakes and peanut butter. Or sometimes organic breaded chicken nuggets.

My biggest problem is that I work between 2pm and 10pm and have to workout at the end of my shift as I look after my child in the mornings. I use the gym at work so can usualy nip in early. I sometimes eat some oily tinned fish at 7.30pm depending on breaks at work, I try and keep meals at work as simple as possible.

I don't take supplements apart from protein but thinking of trying t-bullets as I've had some good gains naturaly and wouldn't mind seeing the difference in results with them. I've tried creatine but didn't notice any difference so stopped using it after a month.

I should also add that I have a sweet tooth and was bad for eating chocolate and drinking the odd can of coke but over the last month I've managed to kick these habbits so hoping to start seeing some posotive changes because of this. was thinking of leaving this bit out but might aswell be honest or won't get anywhere.

Allen


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

On Sunday it was Chest and Tri's, changed my days for training a wee bit this week.

BB Flat bench press

2 sets of 50Kg x 12 warm up sets

60Kg x10

70Kg x8

75Kg x6

Cable Flys ( Standing Pulling Downward)

25KG x15 Warm up

30Kg x10

35Kg x8

35Kg x6

Inclin DB press

17.5Kg DB's x15 Warm up

22.5Kg DB's x10

25Kg DB's x7

25Kg DB's x6

Dips

3 x 15

Going to start doing weighted dips soon as I realy like the benefits of this exercise.

Rope pull downs

30Kg x12 warm up

35Kg x 10

40 Kg x 6

Skullcrushers with EZ bar

15Kg x 10, 3 sets of these, I probibly didn't need this exercise this workout but was realy in the mood to keep going.

These weights might not seem heavy to alot of you's but its alot heavier than when I started 2 years ago, Incline bench for example I could only do with 10 Kg DB's and they didn't look too stable when I was doing them so overall I've come a long way.

Allen.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Monday - Legs and Shoulders

BB Squats

50 Kg x18 x2 warm up sets

75Kg x 10

85Kg x 7

Leg Extentions

55Kg x18 Warm up

70 Kg x 10

75Kg x 7

80Kg x 6

Calves, never paid attention to the weight, will note it next time.

3 working sets with no warm up.

DB Shoulder Press

17.5Kg DB's x12

20Kg DB's x9

22.5Kg DB's x6

Lateral raises, This my real weakness and determined to improve alot this year

7Kg DB's x 11

8Kg DB's x9

10Kg DB's x6

Shrugs

25Kg DB's x15

27.5Kg DB's x10

30Kg DB's x8

Wouldn't mind some advice on the shoulder side of my workout, I'd realy like to improve here the most this year.

Allen.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't worry about the weight you lift as it is all relative. As long as you are lifting to your limits that's fine. As for shoulders I would add bent over lat raises to target the rear delt then you are good to go.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't beat military press for size on shoulders.

And add some lat pulldowns but facing away from the machine this always seems better......for me anyway!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, will definitely try the bent over lats next weeks I do neglect that side a bit. Never thought about doing lat pull down machine like that, will give it a try aswell.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do the lateral raises first. this will pre-exhaust the delts so they have to work harder on the pressing movements.

A really good plateau breaker that i do is

Seat lateral raise - 3 sets up the rack

Seat DB press - 3 - 4 sets

Rear delt on Peck deck - 3-4 sets

Wide grip upright rows - 2 -3 sets

Shrugs - 3 -4 sets

the weight is secondary as your focus will be entirely on the contraction in the target areas, just add a little weight each set till you get to the point where you cant get 7-8 reps.


----------



## BigFraz (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds good to me mate, where about do you train in falkirk mate.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Neil R said:


> Do the lateral raises first. this will pre-exhaust the delts so they have to work harder on the pressing movements.
> 
> A really good plateau breaker that i do is
> 
> ...


Gave this a try last night after my Leg workout and was realy pleased with the result, kept the weight quite light to concentrate on form and was completely done at the end. Realy feeling it this morning, thanks for the sdvice.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

After a couple of months of should I shouldn't I, I've decided to try out T-Bullets. The reasons behind this is I've stuck to a reasnable workout diet combination for a couple of years now and feel even though I've gained OK its time to try and get a boost. I think my age is maybe holding me back a bit, even though I'm not old its frustrating seeing younger people getting bigger gains quicker because of higher test. levels.

I don't plan on running PCT but will have tamoxifen on hand just incase of any gyno problems as I don't know how I'll react to the bullets.

Diet will be quite carb heavy with good protein sources and healthy fats each meal. Also planning after research to drink about 6 litres of water each day. I will write my diet down each day as I go along. My workout routine will stay the same as above but will realy be pushing the weight in the last 2 sets.

I'm going to take my weight and measure my arms chest and legs before I start to see how much change there is if any.

I've been taking milk thistle for the last few days in preperation and plan on starting the bullets on wednesday, will run the for 21 days using 30 bullets. 7 days at 1 a day then 9 at 2 a day then back down to 1 for the rest, Doing this to get 2 cycles from the tub basicly.

First question, is there a best time of the day to take them as I can only work out later on at night or dosen't it mater. obviously when i go on to 2 a day I'll just take one with breakfast then one later on.

Anyway, looking forward to it now.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

BigFraz said:


> Sounds good to me mate, where about do you train in falkirk mate.


Don't workout in Falkirk mate, we have a gym at work and it has all the basics which is all I need, mostly free weights with only a couple of machines. Its quite a small company out toward glasgow so never queing for equipment. Where do you train about?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I would get some taurine as well for the back pumps you might get.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

mightymariner said:


> I would get some taurine as well for the back pumps you might get.


Thanks will get some ordered.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Right started the bullets yesterday and ended up with a f**ker of a headache all day, not sure if the 2 are related or not but didn't workout.

Diet was as follows

8am Large plate of oats, whey, Bullet, milk thistle & multi vit.

10.30am Toast and 3 whole egg scrambled, large glass of milk & fish oil.

12.30 Basmati rice with white fish and olive oil.

5pm Baked potatoe with 2 tins of tuna and 500ml of milk. Wouldn't usualy leave it this late to eat but was realy bust at work and best I could do

8pm Tuna sandwich 500ml milk and some cashew nuts.

10pm organic breaded chicken nuggets (will be dropping thse from my diet once they're finished)

12 whey and cashew nuts.

5 litres of water drank during the day,

Is it ok to take milk thistle and t-bullets at the same time seem to remember reading somewhere not to but can't remember for sure.

right no laughing but here's some measurements before bullets, the bad thing is these are alot bigger than when I started this 2 years ago

Bicepts - 14"

Chest - 43.5"

quads - 23"

Calves 17.5"

Weight - 200lb's or 14st 4

Bodyfat approx 15% there is some definition around the abs but they're not clearly on show.

Fingers crossed for some good gains.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Roughly same stats as mine but im 164 lb


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always been quite heavy even when I was skin and bone I was still 11.5 stone, I'm 6ft 2" and do have quite a big frame. I'm hoping to get up to around 15 stone at around 12% bf, Just concentrating on getting some muscle on first before I worry about bodyfat.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

yesterday's diet

8am - whey, oats, 3 boiled eggs, bullet, milk thistle & multi vit

10.30am - toast and tuna with olive oil

12.30 - basmati rice with lean red meat & olive oil

3.30pm large glass of milk & banana

5pm - Chicken breast, brocoli & potatoes

8pm - large glass of milk & banana

10.30pm pwo whey

11pm organic chicken nuggets

12am - whey and cashews

Workout was at 9.30pm and was back and biceps.

Deadlifts

upright rows

close grip pull downs

seated rows

ez curls

incline db curls

hammer curls

Kept weight a bit lighter today and aimed for between 10 - 12 reps each set and concentrating on form. 3 working sets on back exercises and 2 working sets on biceps with a warm up set on each exercise.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you do wide chins and bentover rows ??


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah mate, actualy meant bent over rows, not upright rows, I can do about 6 wide grip pull ups so getting there with them, was trying to do a high rep work out so just left them out this time.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Diet wasn't the best yesterday but still ate a good amount.

8am oats, 3eggs, whey, bullet milk thistle, multi vit

10.30am organic breaded chicken nuggets, fish oil

12.30pm basmati rice, 150g lean mince, tin of tomatoes, cashews

3.30pm grannery roll with tuna

5.30 beef stew, potatoes, 500ml milk

8pm 500ml Milk & banana

10.30 - pwo shake & banana

11.15 - grannery roll with small chicken breast (approx 100g)

12.15am - whey, cashews, milk thistle & multi vit.

was very busy at work and was just fitting in whatever food I could

Workout was Legs and shoulders

BB Squats finishing weight was 90Kg

Machine leg raises, finishing weight 88Kg

Seated hamstring curls finishing weight 90 Kg

Calf Raises finishing weight 75Kg

Seated lateral raises with 10Kg dumbells

DB shoulder Press withh 22.5Kg DB's

Upright rows 40Kg

Was going to do shrugs aswell but felt done by this time so just left it. 3 working sets on all exercises apart from squats I done 4.

I think I felt a bit more pumped from this workout than usual but might just be imagining it as was only 3rd day on t-bullets so probibly not making a difference yet. I'm drinking about 5 litres of water a day as I read this is what you should do with superdrol, I spend most of my day in the toilet now, I pretty much always need to pee its a pain.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Diet yesterday

meal 1 Oats, whey, milk thistle, multi vit bullet.

meal 2 2x toast 4 whole eggs scrambled

meal 3 Basmati rice, chicken breast & olive oil

meal 4 Basmati rice, chicken breast & olive oil

meal 5 2x toast and a can of tuna

meal 6 large whey and cashew nuts, multi vit & milk thistle.

Not working out this weekend so enjoying the rest. Has anyone got any opinions on my diet, good or bad all input welcome. Would it maybe be better taking the t-bullets pwo as the body is more absorbant at this time or is the morning with breakfast ok? My other question is when I start the 2 bullets per day do I take them together or space them out at different times of the day?

Cheers


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 in morning and the other with main dinner. Diet looks good mate


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cheers, just weighed myself and only 1lb heavier than the start, maybe I'm expecting too much too soon on the bullets, might just ditch the scales until the cycle is finished.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

i hate scales mate. They end up pecking my head if i put on weight i tell myself its not lean gains if i loose weight it has to be muscle loss. so fukcin binned em ha ha. I go off look in the mirror and feel now. peeps prob wont agree but its better for my head lol.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Agreed mate, scales will be used at the end of cycle then 2 weeks later to see any real gains.

Right diet today

meal 1 whey, oats, multi vit, milk thistle & t-bullet

meal 2 50g whey with 50g readybrek all in a shake out of lazyness

meal 3 Nando's - had a bowl of peri peri nuts then a chicken breast burger & sweet potatoe mash. was a realy good treat.

meal 4 basmati rice, chicken breast & olive oil

meal 5 basmati rice, chicken breast & olive oil

meal 6 Large whey, multi vit & milk thistle

I also ate an apple and 2 banana's trough the day and drank about 5 litres of water.

Well I'm feeling good after a weekend without training but back to it tomorrow for a chest and tri sesh.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

A good day all round today

Diet was

meal 1 - oats, whey, bullet, milk thistle, multi vit and fish oil

meal 2 - 2x toast with 2 whole eggs and 4 whites scrambled

meal 3 - Basmati rice and fresh salmon

meal 4 - tuna sandwich and 500ml of semi milk

meal 5 - baked potatoe and tuna

meal 6 - whey and some oats, multi vit & milk thistle.

whey shake and casews before bed.

workout

Flat bench 1 warm up set & 3 working sets

Cable flys 1 warm up set & 3 working sets

Incline DB press 3 working sets

pec deck machine 2 working sets

Rope tricep extensions 3 working sets

bar tricep extensions 2 working sets

dips 3 sets at body weight

Didn't keep a note of the weights but was trying to stay between 8 - 10 reps every set and on the last set was doing around 6 reps. I'm probibly the most pumped I've ever been after a workout so maybe the T-bullets are starting to work. No sign of any back pumps or shin pumps like alot of other people report but starting 2 bullets a day on wednesday so maybe the higher dose will change this.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

tuesday's diet

meal 1 - oats, whey, multi vit, milk thistle & bullet

meal 2 - 2x toast with 3 eggs & 3 whites scrambled.

meal 3 - Basmati rice and lean red meat with olive oil

meal 4 - oats, 4 turkey sausages & fish oil

meal 5 - large whey & cashew nuts, multi vit & milk thistle

No training today and feeling a little sore from yesterdays workout. Starting 2 t-bullets a day from tomorrow. Hopefuly start seeing some more differences in my strength etc.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds good mate your diet looks good also. Whats the milk thistle do for you? Heard of it before but never paid it much attention..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

aparantly its good for liver support as the t-bullets are pretty toxic on them by all accounts. I'm determined to take it more seriously this year and finding being on t-bullets are giving me more motivation to keep my diet ok. Finding it hard not to evertrain though but think I'm resisting the urge so far.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Just done abit of research and seems your right mate. You seem to be doing ok just keep consistent and see how things work out. Good luck..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

today went ok, a bit lazy with the diet but calories and protein was still there.

diet,

meal 1 oats, 4 boiled eggs, multi vit, milk thistle & bullet

meal 2 large whey with readybrek mixed in & fish oil

meal 3 white fish and more oats

meal 4 large tuna sandwich

meal 5 beef caserole and new potatoes

pwo large whey & banana

meal 6 another shake, ground oats and cashew. Also multi vit, milk thistle and 2nd t-bullet all before bed

Workout went well, back and bi's

3 x bodyweight chins, overhand

Deadlifts x 3 working sets. managed 5 x 95Kgs on the last set which I'm realy chuffed with.

Machine pull downs x 3 working sets

seated rows x 2 working sets

incline DB curls 2 x working sets

Hammer curls x2 sets

21's x 2

Thanks London for the 21's idea, holy sh*t my arms are realy pumped, could hardly shake my protein afterwards. Average diet with a good workout but could've been worse.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad you liked the 21's


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I came so close to giving up on the last 3 reps on the second set, will probibly add them into my routine from now on. Only had 7.5KG's on each side of the ez bar so wasn't even a heavy weight.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

No workout today, really stiff from the workout yesterday, started to up my weights a little and really feeling it. Diet today was-

Meal 1 - oats, whey, bullet, multi vit, milk thistle.

Meal 2 - toast 3 eggs 3 whites scrambled, 2 turkey sausages

Meal 3 - oats & whey

Meal 4 - ate out with family but went for a high protein option

Meal 5 - oats with lean red meat & bullet no.2

Meal 6 - whey & cashews, multi vit & milk thistle

Was out alot today so was trying my best to get the calories in. Back to normal tomorrow so diet will be clean and more healthier. Training legs and shoulders tomorrow then doing nothing but eating all weekend.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hada nightmare of a shift at work today but managed to get my food in, was moving alot of heavy parts so was a little tired by the time I got to working out so kept it light with good form.

Diet was

meal 1 oats, whey banana, multi vit, milk thistle & bullet.

meal 2 3 whole eggs, 3 whites & toast

meal 3 Basmati rice with lean red meat and fish oil

meal 4 white fish, new potatoes and an apple

pwo - banana & whey

meal 5 organic breaded chicken, 2nd t-bullet and fish ol

meal 6 whey and cashew nuts

workout was Legs and shoulders

BB squats

40KG x 15

60Kg x 12

70 Kg x 10

80 Kg x 6

Seated Leg raises

60Kg x 12

70 Kg x 10

85Kg x 8

Hamstring curls, same reps and weight as above

Calf raises

Side lateral raises

10 Kg DB's x 12

10 Kg DB's x 11

12.5Kg DB's x 8

BB standing shoulder press

30Kg x 12

40Kg x 9

40Kg x 8

Upright rows

35Kg's x 12

40 Kg x 10

40 Kg x 9

Was a bit tired and If I wasn't on t-bullets would've gave it a miss tonight but thought I'd go light with the weights and concentrate on form. My legs are a bit wobbly so will see tomorrow if it was a good idea tomorrow or not.

Still no sign of back pumps or shin pumps but I don't seem to be sleeping as good as I usualy do so side effects so far are minimal. Hopefuly it stays that way. How far into the cycle did these symptoms show up to anyone reading this who's used them?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cant help you with the bullets ive not had them mate but well done with the diet and training consistency, keep it up ..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Allenb said:


> How far into the cycle did these symptoms show up to anyone reading this who's used them?


i was taking 2 a day, with milk thistle. day 11 the back pumps started. i walk a lot, up and down stairs etc at work and the pains were so intense. started to take taurine and bananas, which helped a little. but the pain was so crippling whilst i was trying to play football, i had to stop taking them after persevering with them for 3 weeks. but in that time my mass and strength did go up. its just a pity i'm afflicted with back pumps on these!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm on day 11 just now but was on 1 a day for the first week, fingers crossed I don't get them then if they're that bad. What actualy is back pumps, is it like cramps or just bad back pain? I have started to notice that my strength is increasing in the gym, I'm now doing 12 reps of a weight I could only do 8 or 9 of before, so strating to up the weights a bit now.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I forgot to take my chicken breasts out the freezer today so got more protein from shakes today than I like, what a numbnut.

Diet was

meal 1 - whey, oats, multi vit, milk thistle & t-bullet

meal 2 - 3 whole egg & 3 white omlet with more oats

meal 3 - oats, whey & fish oil

snack - tuna sandwich on wholemeal

meal 4 - oats, whey & fish oil

meal 5 - basmati rice, whey & loads of veg

before bed - cashews and more whey.

Haven't been shopping so was down to last pack of chicken breasts with no other protein source so mucked up my diet with not taking them out the freezer, will restock tomorrow. No workout today, need to rest as a bit stiff from upping my weights last week, its a good feeling though.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Had a horrible day today, woke up feeling like I hadn't slept even though I'd had 7 hours. Had zero appetite all day and had to force feed myself, had no energy and a headache. Stupidly I had a workout aswell, everything considered my workout went ok.

Diet was

meal 1 oats, whey, 2 boiled eggs, bullet, multi vit & milk thistle

meal 2 Basmati rice, chicken breast & olive oil

meal 3 Chicken breast, new potatoes & fish oil

meal 4 2 x toast 2 cans of tuna & 2nd bullet

pwo large whey & banana

meal 5 oats, whey, cashew, multi vit & milk thistle

workout was

decline BB bench

50Kg x 20

60Kg x 15

70 Kg x 10

80 Kg x 6

Cable cross over

30Kg each side x 15

35 Kg each side x 10

35 Kg each side x 10

Incline DB press

20 Kg DB's x 17

25Kg DB's x 10

27.5Kg DB's x 7

Rope tricep pull downs

40 Kg x 20

45 Kg x 12

45 Kg x 10

Bar tricep pull downs

same as above

3 x bodyweight dips

Considering how bad I felt today I'm glad I went through with the workout. Just one of those days.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

was still feeling terrible yesterday when I woke up and didn't realy get any sleep as my daughter was up most of the night aswell. Tried to eat properly but wasn't as good as it could've been.

meal 1 - 100g oats, 50 whey, multi vit, milk thistle & t-bullet

meal 2 - 200g basmati rice, 150g chicken breast with olive oil.

meal 3 - 200g basmati rice, 150g chicken breast with olive oil

snack - banana and 50g whey

meal 4 - 2 x toast and 130g tuna and 2nd t-bullet

meal 5 - 50g whey, cashews, multi vit & milk thistle.

I'm feeling alot better today so hopefuly will be a better day, back and biceps tonight. Still not weighed myself but my chest is definately looking a bit more defined since the start of the t-bullets & still no side effects from them either.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Feeling better again, at least it never came to anything. Diet the last 2 days has been identical

Meal 1 oats, whey, multi vit, milk thistle, bullet

Meal 2 oats , 4 boiled eggs

Meal 3 basmati rice, lean red meat & fish oil

Meal 4 chicken breast, veg & new potatoes & bullet

Meal 5 pwo whey, banana & oats

Meal 6 whey, cashews, multi vit & milk thistles

My strength has definitely increased so feel like I'm not pushing myself enough, I still think I can go heavier than i am so going to start writing down everything that I do at the time and gradually increase it, should've been doing this anyway.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been away the last few days so haven't worked out and my diet hasn't been perfect but managed to keep protein intake good and calories good.

Anyway coming to the end so time for results of cycle 1 on extreme t-bullets.

Weight 14 stone 4lb - 15 stone 2lb

Arms 14" - 14.5"

Chest 43.5" - 45"

quads 23" - nearly 24"

calves 17.5" - 17.5"

Some realy good gains and I'm realy happy with my first pro hormone cycle especialy the lack of bad side effects that usualy happen. I will be keeping my diet going now especialy post cycle and feel this has given me a confidence boost to keep going this year. My goal is still to be around 15 stone with 10% bf so still a little bit to go. I plan to keep bulking until may then take some bf off for my summer holiday. Plans always chamge but sticking to this goal for now.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My weight seems to have levelled off now at 14 stone 12lb so I seem to have increased 8lb in a 3 week cycle on extrem t-bullets so I'm quite chuffed with this.

I had a complete blowout on my diet yesterday and ate all kinds of crap so a bit disapointed in myself but looking back I've been very strict the last month without any cheats so maybe I had it coming. I think I will add a couple of treats in each week to keep my cravings in check.

will keep this journal going for my own motivation but after my gains I want to take it more serious this year.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My weight has stayed at 14st 12lb so I seem to have kept an 8lb gain from my bullet cycle. Will be doing 2 a day next cycle for a 3 week period as didn't feel 1 a day was enough for me. My training is going well and lifting a little bit heavier every week, the bullets gave he kick up the arse I needed when it comes to my training.

M diet yesterday was-

meal 1 - 100g oats, whey & muti vit

meal 2 - pwo shake and banana

meal 3 - 100g oats & 7 egg omlet (2 yolks)

meal 4 - 200g sweet potatoe & 1 1/2 tins of tuna

meal 5 - same as meal 4

meal 6 - whey, oatcakes and peanutbutter

Would like to get a little more healthy fat in so will buy some krill oil to supplement days where my diet is lacking.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not updated this for a while as I had a bad stomach bug so been very sick for a few weeks. I've lost a couple of pounds but considering how little food I've been keeping down its not too bad. I've been better for nearly a week now and have got my diet back on track and ready to start my 2nd cycle of Extreme T-Bullets.

I'm planning on doing 2 per day for the full 4 week cycle as I had pretty much no side effects from my first cycle. This may be cut short to 3 weeks depending on how things go.

The onl think I've been thinking about changing is my training. I usualy do chest / tri's, Back / Bi's then Legs / Shoulders but I'd like to dedicate one full sesh on legs only as I actualy enjoy doing legs the most. I'm considering a push pull routine so I can get my shoulders / traps done away from myt legs day.

I need suggestions for a push day, I'm thinking flat BB bench, incline DB press & machine shoulder press after that I'm at a blank of what else to put in.

Pull - Deadlifts, Bodyweight pull ups, Bent over Rows, wide grip pull downs, upright rows, DB curls

Legs - Leg raises, Squats, DB lunges, Ham curls & Calf raises.

Help or suggestions on my push day would be brilliant. I'm away to do some searching myself but advice from people who do a similar workout is better.

Cheers.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I started my second course of t-bullets a week ago and the weight is going on well already, after my illness between cycles I started at 14st 6lb so after myt first cycle I only ended up with a 2lb gain thanks to my IBS kind of gutted but still feel stronger than before. I'm back at 14st 11lb after week 1 doing 2 per day and would like to get over 15st and keep my gains this time.

I've been training every second day with a push pull legs workout, I think I've been guilty of overtraining so I've cut my workouts right down and feeling alot better for it, I've read crazy cal going on about overtraining enough times on here but never paid attention but now thinking he was right all along.

Push workout is this-

Incline or decline db bench press 5 x 6 using 27.5Kg db's

Cable Flys 5 x 6 35Kg's each side or incline DB fly's with 15Kg db's

Machine shoulder press 5 x 6 73Kg

Tricep cable push downs 5 x 6 60Kg's or weighted dips

Pull Workout is-

Wide grip over hand pull ups 5 x 5

Deadlifts 5 x 6 90Kg

BB Upright rows 5 x 6 50Kg

EZ bicep curls 5 x 6 40Kg

These 2 workouts take me just under 40 mins each and am feeling a realy good pump with them, the weights are heavy for me but can keep good form with them.

Leg workout is-

Squats 60g's x 20 then 60Kg 4 x 12

Leg extensions 80Kg's 4 x 12

Hamstring curls 70Kg's 4 x12

Walking Lunges with 30Kg DB's I try t go up onto the balls of my feet to work my calves as don't have any other good way to work them in my gym, its a bit basic.

My legs seem to react better to slightly higher reps where the rest of my body is doing better with lower reps so will stick with it just now and see how it turns out. Feel free to comment good or bad on the workout though I'm open to changes.

My diet is much the same as it always is which has been listed on this journal lots of times.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My second cycle of t-bullets is going well but now have a realy bad pain in my right knee which is stopping me doing squats, lunges etc so leg days have been a bit rubbish this week. I can still do leg extensions and hamstring curls but after that I'm stuck.

my weight is now 15 stone 1 lb so been gaining well, My diet has been good for quantity and protein but could be a little cleaner but happy all the same.

My workouts have been 5 x 5 based around push/pull/legs and liking the increase in strength I seem to be getting, especialy on bench press. I've only been doing 4 exercises per workout but feel completely done after it so think its enough.

My push workout has been -

DB Incline press, 30Kg DB's 5x5 with warm up with 22.5Kg DB's

Upright cable fly's 35Kg each side 5x5

Mackine Shoulder press 73Kg 5x5

straight bar tricep pull downs 65Kg 5x5 (not sure if this is pull or push)

Pull Workout-

Bodyweight wide grip overhand pullups 5x5

Deadlifts 100Kg 5x5

Upright rows 50Kg 5x5

straight bar cable bicep curls 60Kg 5x5

Legs has been short thanks to knee injury so now -

Leg Extensions 75Kg x 20 warm up 90 Kg 5 x 12

Hamstring curls same weight as above and same sets x reps

Finishied off with some weighted ab work.

I've 1 more week left on my cycle then will completely rest for one week and eat as much a possible and let my body rest and repair itself. After a week I plan on checking my weight and then will change my routine and try cutting for a bit to see what gains I have lurking under my layer of fat. Have a holiday in June so want to look good for it aswell. I think I'll take photo's before the cut and post them to keep me motivated as I hate cutting, used to have to do it for judo comps all the time.


----------

